# Digital TV converter box IR codes needed



## PinkPanter (Apr 20, 2009)

Could someone with a Series 2 TiVo post the IR codes used to control the Digital TV converter boxes?

I have a Series 1 TiVo and a Philco TB100HH9 STB. I used irSliceCreator to capture the codes and they work most of the time but not all the time. I'm hoping the IR codes that TiVo has included in later versions of software for S2 will work better than my captured codes.

While I currently only have the Philco TB100HH9, it would be helpful for other S1 users if someone could provide codes for ALL the CECB models.

Here are the codes I captured for the TB100HH9:


> "Dig1" "0 43 52 0 201 196 46 47 46 148 46 47 45 149 46 48 46 147 48 147 47 147 46 148 46 147 46 147 47 47 47 147 46 47 47 147 46 47 47 147 47 47 45 46 46 49 45 48 46 47 47 45 47 146 47 364 201 198 46 46 46 148 46 47 47 147 47 47 46 147 47 147 47 148 46 147 48 147 46 148 46 48 45 147 47 45 47 147 47 47 45 149 45 47 47 48 45 48 46 46 47 47 47 47 45 148 45 368 "
> "Dig2" "0 43 52 0 200 198 46 48 46 148 45 47 46 148 47 46 46 147 46 147 46 48 46 47 46 47 47 45 48 148 45 148 46 48 45 148 46 48 46 148 46 47 46 47 46 149 45 148 46 147 46 148 46 47 46 366 201 198 45 47 46 148 46 47 46 148 47 47 46 148 46 147 47 47 46 47 46 47 46 48 45 149 45 148 46 47 46 148 45 48 46 147 46 47 46 47 46 148 47 147 46 148 45 148 46 46 46 364 "
> "Dig3" "0 43 52 0 200 198 45 48 45 149 45 47 47 148 45 48 46 147 47 46 47 148 46 47 47 46 46 48 45 149 45 148 46 47 45 149 45 48 45 149 45 48 46 147 47 48 45 147 47 147 47 147 47 46 45 371 201 197 47 46 46 147 47 48 45 149 46 48 45 149 45 47 47 148 46 47 46 46 47 47 45 148 47 147 47 46 46 148 45 48 46 147 46 48 45 149 45 48 45 148 45 149 45 149 45 47 45 364 "
> "Dig4" "0 43 52 0 202 196 46 48 46 147 47 46 48 147 47 46 47 147 47 147 47 147 48 45 48 47 46 46 46 148 47 147 47 46 47 147 48 46 47 147 46 47 46 46 47 47 47 146 47 147 47 147 47 46 47 363 202 195 48 46 47 147 47 46 47 148 46 47 46 147 47 146 48 147 47 47 46 47 47 46 46 147 47 146 48 46 47 147 46 48 47 146 48 45 48 45 47 47 47 147 46 147 46 147 48 45 48 369 "
> ...


----------

